# [PCW-S] Backup: Datensicherung für VMware ESX Server



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2008)

*Backup: Datensicherung f&uuml;r VMware ESX Server*
 Virtuelle Server lassen sich mit der neuesten Backup-Software von Bakbone ganz leicht und ohne umst&auml;ndliche Scripts sichern.










Weiterlesen...


----------

